# Diodo zener en ULN2003



## PocKeT (Nov 21, 2005)

Buenas tardes.

Estoy montando un circuito para controlar un motor paso a paso mediante el puerto paralelo del pc. Para esto, tengo q conectar un diodo zener a la patilla 9 de un ULN2003 y a +12v. Me pueden decir si la postura del diodo zener es indifirente o por el contrario, la patilla que queda en el lado del diodo que tiene la banda negra va a un lugar determinado?

Adjunto esquema

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 21, 2005)

Como veras, en el diagrama lógico del ULN2003 el pin 9 es una salida común utilizada para conectar los diodos de descarga (clamp) que protegen los transistores de salida de los picos producidos a swichear cargas inductivas. Por eso se me hace raro que en tu diseño utilices un zener. Yo simplemente pondría ese pin a VCC.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 21, 2005)

Si conectaras el zener invertido, calculo que seria lo mismo que si conectaras un diodo común, el cual no trabajaría en la curvatura zener. En el caso que mensionas, es para proteger el integrado (pero porque se lo está conectado a un motor PaP, es decir, las salidas van a sus Bobinas A-B-C-D), al cual además podría ponerse en cada entrada un diodo de protección, como el 1N4148. 

Ejemplo  usando ULN 2803 A (Array de transistores en Darlington)

PD: el zener no es necesario, depende del diseño del circuito y de la protección que quieras darle a los ic.

Saludos.


----------



## licohook (Ene 25, 2006)

hola...
necesito ayuda con un integrado....por error compre un ULN2083A en lugar de un ULN2803, pero no encuentro el datasheet del uln2083 por ningun lado, alguien tiene información acerca del mismo?

gracias


Lico


----------



## caliche (Ene 25, 2006)

licohook dijo:
			
		

> hola...
> necesito ayuda con un integrado....por error compre un ULN2083A en lugar de un ULN2803, pero no encuentro el datasheet del uln2083 por ningun lado, alguien tiene información acerca del mismo?



No se en que radica la diferencia entre el ULN2083A y el ULN2803, pero lo que si te puedo decir es que son compatibles pin a pin, yo he utilizado ambos en el mismo circuito sin ningun problema.


----------



## licohook (Feb 22, 2006)

muchas gracias che


----------



## sogetsu25g (Ene 10, 2007)

segun esta pagina esta al revez tu zener http://www.southwest.com.au/~jfuller/sio5works.htm


----------



## zidaemon (Sep 23, 2007)

ando buscando un integrado que no invierta la señal y que el comun sea Vcc, como en el uln2803 que el comun es tierra y los colectores estan abiertos, asi como que el "par " del 2803
ojala me puedan ayudar gracias


----------



## nachomo (Sep 16, 2008)

Claro que importa el sentido.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 16, 2008)

nachomo dijo:
			
		

> Claro que importa el sentido.


En este caso me paise que no. Es más, seguiria el consejo de Li-ion (lo digo colocando la rodilla en el suelo y doblegando la cabeza, gran amo!)
Si a esas altas corrientes inversas se le ocurriese abrir el zener. una avería más gorda podría producirse. ¿Qué sentido pude tener este zener ahí colocado? ( a parte de un gasto inútil)


----------



## nachomo (Sep 26, 2008)

La verdad no entiendo como funciona internamente el chip. Suelo fiarme de la gente que demuestra que sabe mas que yo.  ¿que porque pone un diodo zener y no pone uno normal ? a lo mejor es que el zener al tener un salto de tension y permitir el paso de la corriente, disipa la energia (E=I * V) en forma de calor.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 26, 2008)

La 'necesidad' del zener es cuando conmutas bobinas a frecuencia alta (ejemplo: en un motor paso a paso girando a cierta velocidad.) Activando relays no hace falta.

Hubo un hilo a principio de año y puse una simulacion para mostrar el efecto del zener.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/93943/


----------



## fernandob (Mar 23, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> La 'necesidad' del zener es cuando conmutas bobinas a frecuencia alta (ejemplo: en un motor paso a paso girando a cierta velocidad.) Activando relays no hace falta.
> 
> Hubo un hilo a principio de año y puse una simulacion para mostrar el efecto del zener.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/93943/



interesante, pero me mato este comentario :



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> en cambio con zener se siente un golpe seco y varonil.
> 
> Saludos.


----------

